# 2014 Monson Mass Swap Meet



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone know the day for this yet? Should be in March.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 12, 2014)

I know I can't wait to do a little "meat swapping" .


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2014)

Anybody....?  just searched for info and came up empty handed.


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm sure Mr. Columbia will post something about it at some point.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry, wrong paste job


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 25, 2014)

I just took some initiative and gave Jim Huntington a call regarding this swap.  He says it is happening but the only thing that is definite is that it will not be at the Memorial Hall this year because it will not be open, and most likely it will be held at the Veterans AM Hall nearby.  He said Joe Rapoza is more involved with it than he is.   No date yet.


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I just took some initiative and gave Jim Huntington a call regarding this swap.  He says it is happening but the only thing that is definite is that it will not be at the Memorial Hall this year because it will not be open, and most likely it will be held at the Veterans AM Hall nearby.  He said Joe Rapoza is more involved with it than he is.   No date yet.




Thanks for the update.


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2014)

Any more info on this show?????


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 22, 2014)

It was my understanding that Monson is now less of a Jim Hunnington show and more Joe Rapozas thing? Maybe someone can reach out to him? If it is still to be the 3rd Sunday in March as usual it really needs to start getting promoted ASAP.
-Brian


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 24, 2014)

*Monson 2014*

I emailed Joe a couple of days ago and have not heard back from him. Hopefully I will soon.


----------

